#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  SAIL 2005

## xmath

Foto's van de 4.5kW moving heads op SAIL 2005, tijdens testen op dinsdagnacht.  Bestuurd via een LanBox-LCX (www.lanbox.com) en drie LCEs als slaves op andere gebouwen, via wireless verbindingen.

----------


## DJ_matthias

die wil je echt niet in je gezicht geschenen krijgen![B)]

kan je best effe een zonnebrilletje opzetten[8D]

----------


## G-LiTe

Ik zie dat het hier om de Biglite 4.5 van Zap Technology gaat (Frankrijk).
Het is 'hun antwoord' op de dominantie van Syncrolite en Spacecannon in het segment van de 'want to play *** lights' :Big Grin: 

Heeft iemand in Nederland deze gekocht of is het een rental van Zap Technology zelf?
Ik vermoed het laaste aangezien ik X&Y op de flights zie staan, en dat zal wel X&Y Sytems Paris zijn, zo een beetje de rental afdeling van Zap.

Het is one hell bright light, maar vergeet niet dat de competitie al speelt met 7K en 10K Xenons, dan spreken we al niet meer van zonnebrillen, maar van lasbrillen  :Wink: 
G.

----------


## ricardoke

Waren leuke dingetjes en gaven een mooi effect, was er zelf namelijk ook. Stonden met licht & geluid op de Postbank Stranden. Zal hiervan ook zo snel mogelijk fotos posten [8D]

----------


## Poelmans

How manneke! het zal je maar overkomen dat je per ongeluk de verkeerde movement 'ouw ik ben blind' preset kiest ;D

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Het gaat hier idd om de biglite 4.5 
Hier is een filmpje voor de liefhebbers 
http://www.zaptechnology.net/biglite-video.htm
Greetz

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door G-LiTe_
> [Het is one hell bright light, maar vergeet niet dat de competitie al speelt met 7K en 10K Xenons,



Zap heeft ondertussen ook een 7K in zijn Biglite reeks.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zie ook het aparte topic over deze jongens. Bij Kane op het Almeerderzand hingen / stonden er ook een aardig aantal. Hoewel er eentje een scollerprobleempje vertoonde zijn het toch wel gave bakken wanneer je ze goed kwijt kunt in je setup. Doen in ieder geval absoluut niet onder voor de concurrentie.

----------


## martijns

ik sprak vandeweek iemand van Tenfeet over deze beestjes. Hij vertelde me dat deze ook bij Rieu in Maastricht stonden. Hij was er ook zeer van onder de indruk, vooral de snelheid en de lichtopbrengst was verbluffend volgends hem. Hij vertelde me dat er kort geleden in frankrijk een feest is geweest met diverse Amerikaanse popsterren waar deze beestjes bij daglicht ook stonden. Hij zei dat je zelfs magenta nog goed en duidelijk zag bij daglicht zonder rook!!

Wat is nou ook het mooie aan deze spots, ze zijn zowel Wash ALS spot. in tegenstelling tot bijv. een Space Cannon of een Synchro. 

Ff offtopic: iemand al foto's van Kane on the beach??


I want to get my hands on some! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_janneke

even een vraagje??
hoe zijn die spots boven op dat gebouw geraakt ??
lijkt me niet zo simpel met dat gewicht en groote [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## soundcheckfrits

danoontje power

uhm   op de achtergrond staat zo'n grote bouwkraan      misschine hebben ze  daarmee wel mee naar boven geknutseld.     of via  een lift ofzo

----------


## Mister Music

mooi dingetje btw

----------


## Controller

welke apparatuur heb je gebruikt voor die wireless verbindingen? toevallig setje Cisco of 3Com met 2 richt antennes?

Die spot er goed uit, is er veel prijsverschil tussen deze en de concurrent?

----------


## martijns

ik hoorde dat deze iets van 30.000 euro stuk kosten... of dit klopt kan ik niet met zekerheid zeggen[:I]

----------


## xmath

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_janneke_
> 
> even een vraagje??
> hoe zijn die spots boven op dat gebouw geraakt ??
> lijkt me niet zo simpel met dat gewicht en groote []



Ging niet met de lift, dus met een kraan.  (nee, niet de bouwkraan die zichtbaar is op de foto  :Wink: )





> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> welke apparatuur heb je gebruikt voor die wireless verbindingen? toevallig setje Cisco of 3Com met 2 richt antennes?
> 
> Die spot er goed uit, is er veel prijsverschil tussen deze en de concurrent?



De wireless verbindingen zijn straalverbindingen in de 5GHz band, opgezet door sonicOne(.nl).  Er waren totaal drie verbindingen, vanaf het hoofdgebouw (waar de foto's genomen waren) naar drie andere gebouwen die ieder nog twee spots hadden.  Een show-control programma (SAM) werd gebruikt om de "master" lanbox-lcx te syncen op de muziek, die vervolgens het licht via UDP distribueerde naar de drie "slave" lanbox-lce's op de andere gebouwen.  Via een UHF radio-link ging SMPTE code naar het vuurwerk om dat ook in sync te krijgen.

Ik heb zelf geen idee wat de prijs van de spot is.

----------


## G-LiTe

@axs: ik zie dat de Fransen goed volgen in ontwikkelen. Ik heb de Biglite-reeks nog nooit in levende lijve gezien, de eerdere produkten van Zap Technology oa. de Tatoo-reeks wisten mij totaal niet te overtuigen. Beetje 'knutselproject -image', al is Chameleon indertijd ondanks een dergelijk image wel groot geworden.

Als het een beetje meezit kan ik volgende maand met een aardig setje Syncrolites (7k)aan de slag. 


Trouwens, weet nu iemand of die Biglites gekocht zijn geweest of waren het rentals van de Fransen?

G.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door martijns_
> 
> Ff offtopic: iemand al foto's van Kane on the beach??



http://www.kane-international.net/nl/almere.asp
http://www.kane-international.net/nl/almere2.asp

----------


## martijns

ah! ziet er grappig uit!

Bedankt.

----------


## AJB

Hmmm vind er geen zak aan... Erg kil en sfeerloos ontworpen... Try again !

----------


## ronny

technisch gezien wel leuk om te bekijken, maar mooi is het geheel zeker niet!


mvg
ronny

----------


## martijns

ik wou het net niet zeggen:$ maar ik ben het wel met je eens..... ik vind het trussen care ook overdreven hoog eigenlijk...

----------


## LJ Tom

De crew heeft in ieder geval wel zijn peren gezien met dat leuk weertje.

----------


## stekelvarke

er is wel heel wat met video gewerkt. Maar ik vind het ontwerp ook lelijk.
Ik vind aan zo een mega video wall maar niets net zoals bij U2.
Wat wel leuk is is bv de manier waarop die MiPIX gebruikt is bij de TMF awards.
Maar aan dit ontwerp vind ik niks.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik vond het best geslaagd vanaf het veld, heb ook nog geen mooie foto's kunnen vinden waar de sfeertjes echt goed op overkwamen. De trussen waren inderdaad erg hoog, maar op die manier kun je wel je biglites optimaal benutten. Daarbij waren die dingen helemaal behangen met strobe's en 4-lights waar wat leuke dingetjes mee gedaan werden. 

De jock van Kane heeft wel vaker dingetjes die niet helemaal rechtoe-rechtaan zijn. Er wordt meer gespeeld met het ontwerp en daarmee geeft 'ie er z'n eigen draai aan. Ik weet niet wie er het toenmalige concert in Ahoy gezien heeft, maar dat gold hetzelfde voor. Je moet ervan houden, ik vind het zeker niet lelijk. Dat geld overigens ook voor het enorme LED gordijn bij U2, vond ik persoonlijk erg gaaf maar ik hoor van meer mensen dat ze dat maar niks vonden.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Er wordt meer gespeeld met het ontwerp en daarmee geeft 'ie er z'n eigen draai aan.



Klopt... Terwijl het maar gaat om 1 ding; de artiest zo goed mogelijk ondersteunen in zijn/haar performance... Absolute miskleun in dit geval...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Hier een fot van hoe ze die 'biglites'op het dak gezet hebben:


bron: Solid Productions

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> ...



Vind ik een nogal kritische opmerking voor iemand die het concert zelf niet gezien heeft en uitgaat van een aantal foto's. Het geluid en licht dient ervoor om te versterken wat de band op het podium aan het doen is. Wanneer Kane daar misschien expliciete eisen op nahoud heeft een lichtman zich daar maar aan te houden, een ontwerp moet nog altijd goedgekeurd worden door band danwel management. 

Noem eens wat zaken op die je niet aanstaan, ben wel benieuwd wat er nu zo ontzettend fout is aan de plaatjes.

----------


## Wysirik

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> ...




Kompleet mee eens!!!

De hoogte van het ground support was omdat dan de video-ledwall tussen het doorzichtige Stageco dak door kon zakken. Door de weersomstandigheden kon dat niet omdat het te hard waaide.

R

----------


## AJB

Ik doel niet op de lichtplaatjes an sich... Zoals je terecht aangeeft is dit amper te zien. Mijn stelling; het is een kil en sfeerloos ontwerp... Gewoon als een botte boer een partij truss/ground-support neer kwijlen, en daar veel licht in hangen... Het spijt me; daar kan ik geen kippevel van krijgen...

- Hoogte van de "obstakel" is dusdanig groot, dat er toevallig ergens beneden ook nog een bandje staat; Dat had echt wel mooier gekunt... Vind men het daar zelf ook niet een beetje makkelijk om gewoon een groundsupport met een dakje tegen de regen te bouwen ???? Voor de duidelijkheid; dat kleine mannetje middenvoor met die microfoon, zorgt er voor dat al die mensen daarheen komen; er zijn er niet veel voor de LD gekomen ben ik bang... De mensen die dit bedacht hebben, mogen wel een heeeeel klein beetje af gaan kijken bij de Amerikanen (o.a. Peter Morse)... Deze mensen snappen hoe je een artiest laat stralen als een grootheid. DAT is namelijk het idee; mensen moeten dat concert beleven, en helemaal idolaat van de band naar huis gaan. Nu heeft de gemiddelde ontwerper, en technicus geen enkel commercieel gevoel, maar geloof mij; het draait om de inkomsten van de artiest, en alles wat daaraan mee kan werken...

- Doorzicht achterwand, BOVEN het LED-screen... MAAK het dan dicht ! Geen half werk... Je ziet op de foto's duidelijk dat er geen aandacht is besteed aan het feit dat er mensen bij daglicht gaan kijken naar een concert... Werk iets af, gebruik deco, gebruik KLEUR, gebruik sfeer...

- Leuke nieuwe hype hoor, designers met biglite speeltjes, maar gebruik ze dan mooi (zoals bij rieu) en niet te pas en te onpas (zoals bij Kane, VEEEL te hoog, uit proportie met de band... sfeervol om het plein kan echt heel leuk zijn, maar gewoon uit het niets boven de muzikanten; duidelijk niet iemand met enkel gevoel voor compositie...)


Ik wil best nog even doorgaan, maar het wordt ook zo vervelend... Mijn punt is vrij eenvoudig; waar vroeger nog ontworpen werd, wordt tegenwoordig met lampen en ego's gesleept... Terug naar de kwaliteit, toen licht doen nog een kunstvorm was... Less CAN be more... Als iemand van jullie behoefte heeft om te begrijpen wat ik bedoel; herinner je je die vakantie ? Op het strand, kampvuurtje, liedjes zingen, marshmellow in het vuur ?.... Die sfeer staat voor gezelligheid en saamhorigheid.. En wat is nou het gekke ??? Iedereen die dat ooit gedaan heeft, kan zich het nog herinneren... Wanneer een ontwerper op een strand een zelfde sfeertje kan bouwen (gezelligheid, knusheid) heb je hetzelfde; een avond om nooit te vergeten... Ontwerpers kunnen echt iets toevoegen, moeten ze alleen wel eventjes hun best doen...

----------


## martijns

[8)]JA sorry jongens, maar ik kan het inderdaad toch erg goed eens zijn met Arvid. Ik ben misschien ook nog maar 'beginnerling' maar toch kan ik hier geen sfeer bij vinden. vooral ook om de hoge trussenstructuur.

Misschien kan de mod hier een appart topic van maken in het foto forum. Zodat nog meer mensen hun mening uit kunnen brengen en dat dit het SAIL topic blijft :Wink: 

Gr.

Martijn

----------


## stekelvarke

Nuja het is niet steeds nodig om een gezellige sfeer te Creëren, er zijn ook nog andere sfeeren.
Maar dit ontwerp is vrij sfeerloos. het lijkt wel of ze vanaf de FOH-toren er gewoon wat wapperlampjes hebben ingegooid.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wapperlampjes hingen er zeker niet teveel, ik vond de aantallen zelfs wat mager voor een dergelijk concert. Er werd een hoop gedaan met S4 parren waar een LD met genoeg budget waarschijnlijk gewoon washes had neergezet. Dat vind ik van die afwijkende beslissingen die uit de toom vallen maar daarmee wel een uniek image maken.

Over het gebrek aan sfeer ga ik verder niets zeggen. Het is een rockconcert waarbij vooral veel (gitaar-) geweld vanaf het podium komt, als je dat wilt versterken met een mooie kleurrijke intieme sfeer ben je wat mij betrefd verkeerd bezig. 

Die biglites kwamen overigens nog naar beneden tijden een aantal nummers, dus die hoogte was variabel. Daarbij vond ik het schitterend om te zien dat 3 van die enorme stralen vanuit heel hoog naar beneden projecterend Dinand verlichten. Als je dan niet meer doorhebt waar de artiest waarvoor je komt zich bevind snap ik het ook niet meer, haast alsof er vanuit de hemel stralen naar beneden kwamen gevallen (bij wijze van...). 

Goed meningen verschillen blijkbaar, case closed!

----------


## AJB

Bijna closed... maar niet voordat we hebben gekeken naar;

- Een ontworpen podium, met mooie deco, en een serieus "ontwerp"; let bijv. op de gloed achter de piramide...


- Een prachtig gebruik van led-schermen, in harmonie met licht en decor;


- Een manier om zonder kleur,  MET schermen, en MET grote lampen (syncro's) toch duidelijk te maken om wie het gaat tijdens de show...;




Zo kan het ook... Gaan we nog heel flauw het spelletje "zoek de verschillen" spelen ??

I rest my case...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Plaatje 1: leuk maar absoluut ongeschikt voor een rockconcert. Doorverkopen aan een dinershow van ome John? 

Plaatje 2: nog een beetje meer tegenlicht en je ziet de betreffende artiest niet meer. "Prachtig gebruik van LED-schermen"? Sorry maar ik zie niks meer dan 3 projecties van de artiest in close-up, die nemen de aandacht weg van de rode vlakken onderin die je waarschijnlijk bedoelt. Vond ik in Almere beter opgelost (alleen de side-wings vertoonden close-ups, achterop was vaak alleen projectie van videobeelden).

M.b.t. het laatste plaatje: dat soort plaatjes heb ik in Almere dus ook gezien. Ook nog eens in kleur zelfs. Dan kun je een normale podiumbak neerzetten en daar een schitterend lichtontwerp inhangen, ben je wel meteen heel je omgeving kwijt. Door de open structuur van dit podium weet je die omgeving bij het concert te betrekken (en dat mag ook wel in zo'n omgeving). Door het laag hangende dak hou je het podium lekker beperkt en close. En zeg nu zelf: buiten wij gaat er werkelijk niemand de hele avond naar een trussstructuur lopen kijken die zo enorm hoog is, die mensen roepen alleen "Wow!" over de lampjes die erin hangen en naar beneden komen en kijken dan weer naar de act op het podium. 

Smaken verschillen.

BTW, kun je hier als MOD niet even beter een apart topic van maken? 80% van de reacties heeft 0,niks met SAIL te maken.

----------


## axs

Topics opsplitsen is niet mogelijk met deze forumsoftware. 
Gelieve dus zelf een 'design' topic aan te maken, eventueel postings manueel naar daar te kopieren en ze hier met het prullenbak icoontje te verwijderen.

En nu... BOT!


Grtz

----------


## Harmen

@ ice, dat is geen dinnershow van ome john, dat is barbara streisand, en ik meen ontworpen door peter morse?

maar idd, BOT

----------


## ricardoke

Wij deden dan het licht en geluid op de postbank stranden waar ook armin van buuren kwam draaien, maar het lullige was dat al die boten gingen inpluggen op onze aggregaat zonder dat wij dat wisten [B)]. Dus op een gegeven moment zaten wij zonder stroom, dit gebeurde 2 keer, daarna is armin vertrokken, wel jammer maar goed...[:I] foto´s volgen....

----------


## kokkie

Ik weet niet wie er Big Lite's heeft in Nederland, maar Flashlight heeft tegenwoordig een set Syncrlolite's 5k. Daarvan stonden er ook 4 op Lowlands.

----------


## AJB

Mooi dingen gezien op Lowlands; zeer verzorgd... ! Syncro's zij te gek...

----------


## JH

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door martijns_
> ...



Ik vind het podium zeer onnatuurlijk lijken, we gaan sowieso meer in de breedtje kijken dan in de hoogte. Doordat dit podium zo is opgesteld dat het hoger is dan breder (zeker optisch, kan ook gedeeltelijk worden vermeden door schermen langs zijkant, doeken,...). Je bent namelijk gewoon van in de breedte te kijken door dus een verhouding van bv. 3:4 of 16:9 (in geval van televisie). (ook als je kijkt naar de eerste mensen wijder gezichtsveld dit om dan voornamelijk te jagen...een beter overzicht en degelijke). Je hebt direct, zeker overdag een eyecatcher bovenaan het podium waardat eigenlijk niets te zien is behalve het licht. En dan ontgaat je in eerste instantie waar het eigelijk allemaal omdraait namelijk de band zelf. En persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat als er mensen binnen komen dat ze direct moeten zien waarover het gaat/wie er speelt (dit weten ze normaal wel omdat dit een concert van een band was, maar ook bevoorbeeld bij festivals. Bij het vallen van de avond valt dit dan gedeeltijk weg maar ik vind het een onnatuurlijk zicht vinden...

----------


## AJB

Volkomen juist...

----------


## deurklink

Vind het juist wel mooi omdat het anders is dan normaal! Hou wel van mensen die tegen de "standaard" ontwerpen ingaan! Denk dat het gewoon wennen is voor veel mensen!

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik vind het eerder een hang die lampen er maar in.
gewoon aan de 4 verticale "poten" en aan het "afdak" zie je licht (Big Lite's niet meegerekend dan).
terwijl je op de foto's van AJB enorm veel diepte en hoogte verschil ziet.
Maar gelukkig dat smaken verschillen anders zouden we allemaal hetzelfde mooi vinden.

----------

